# Grats Mark Morrow



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Way to represent!

http://www.neobuggy.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8131


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Way To Go Mark!!!!!!!!!! Did you find anyone to go with you?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Only some guy that doesn't know front from back. LOL


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

congrats on that one!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice. But I thought his name was Matt? Hope all the praise doesn't go to his head. Won't be able to fit it on the drivers' stand. Ha ha ha.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Real cool...


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Good job!!!!!!!


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

great job!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrats Mark..


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Good Job. im still trying to take 3rd in sportsman.

**** Phil I can't believe............................... you shaved!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

ya whats with that pic phil did you post the wrong one from your **** collection?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats HotoUno!

But can you tell me who the other guys are on the podium? I can't see who they are because your head is blocking them out of the pic....lol


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Also I see you're trying to rob Allen of his Arena truck win by sneaking your truck under his #1 plaque....Haha!!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Good job Mark!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey punk!....congrats!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Dayum Mark! Good job man!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys.
Wish I could of represented Htown a little better.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> Thanks guys.
> Wish I could of represented Htown a little better.


We do too!, Hell anyone here could have taken third when there were only 3 racers.:cheers:


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ummm, Derek if you look a little closer at the picture there were 3 1/2 in buggy.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

jbranham50 said:


> Ummm, Derek if you look a little closer at the picture there were 3 1/2 in buggy.


My bad, I thought that was the sportsman class waiting for the podium. Besides what a half among friends.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Well atleast you would of made the Amain this time Derek


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

lol...and then suffer through flame out after flame out


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

That Aaron dude looks like his head is bigger than Marks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> That Aaron dude looks like his head is bigger than Marks!!!!!!!!!!


I beg to differ...


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

nice. lol


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

WTG Mark  and I'm glad someone escorted you to the podium or you would have never found it and missed the photo op .

Seriously though, nice drivin'


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

GoFaster said:


> That Aaron dude looks like his head is bigger than Marks!!!!!!!!!!


A real travesty!


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

katjim00 said:


> lol...and then suffer through flame out after flame out


Sad isn't it, do you have to remind me! I thought these Speed's were supposed to run without gas.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

JammInChris said:


> I beg to differ...


LOLLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

:rotfl: ok now thats funny!!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

JammInChris said:


> I beg to differ...


Now that I think about it this is probably the original photo, the one where his head is equal sized was the cropped photo....lol:rotfl:


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

That better?


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

JammInChris said:


> That better?


That's what we are used to!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOO!!! Wait now Mark is trying to snub my 1st place plaque in truck!!!!

I'm eating lunch and spit yogurt on the keyboard when I saw that....lol. Now I've got to figure out how to get yogurt out of the keys!!!


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

jbranham50 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOO!!! Wait now Mark is trying to snub my 1st place plaque in truck!!!!
> 
> I'm eating lunch and spit yogurt on the keyboard when I saw that....lol. Now I've got to figure out how to get yogurt out of the keys!!!


What?...all this photoshop work has to be worth some rep points!


----------

